# Default My first baby Gehyra marginata.



## MikhailsDinos (May 2, 2008)

I came home from work and found this little gecko hatching out after incubating 140 days! This little thing is very fast and scares the heck out of me, I'm trying to be very careful and not let this gecko escape. The little blood sack is now gone. I will try and get some more shots of this little guy soon.

















Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 3, 2008)

The parents!

Male































Female


----------



## Andrew (May 3, 2008)

Congrats! I'm envious.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 4, 2008)

Thank you my friend!  



Andrew said:


> Congrats! I'm envious.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 4, 2008)

Oh how exciting :blink: to have them hatching!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 5, 2008)

Thank you Rebecca, it is very exciting! I never get tired of it.

Thanks again

Mikhail



hibiscusmile said:


> Oh how exciting :blink: to have them hatching!


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 8, 2008)

Smart looking geckoes, the parents look like some mould you`d find on old fruit lol


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 9, 2008)

Thank you! You are right, it does look like mould. lol



Morpheus uk said:


> Smart looking geckoes, the parents look like some mould you`d find on old fruit lol


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 12, 2008)

I thought I'll update this with some new pictures of the baby. The little thing is doing very well and eating flies and roaches. I have noticed some calming down , but still very fast. I will see if I can tame him/her in some way.


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2008)

Always wanted geckos though I could never afford to buy one.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 24, 2008)

They can be pricey indeed. But if you want I can give you a good deal on a baby.  

Thanks again

Mikhail



Sparky said:


> Always wanted geckos though I could never afford to buy one.


----------

